# Anyone run a Lund Alaskan 2000



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I am getting ready to maybe consider buying a new boat this off season. I have an older pro v 1900 currently. I know the Alaskan doesn't have the beam or frills the pro v's have but am curious as to how they handle erie? Would love to hear any pros/cons, like/dislikes from current owners. I like to do a little of everything fishing wise. Also, anyone know if I could put a kicker on the Alaskan? I would think so...

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

some where read lunds after year 2000 were not built like the older one,s .lot of leakage.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

2000 is the model (20 footer) not year. Have you ever run an Alaskan or a Lund bounthunter???

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

I had a Lund Alaskan SSV 1600 1986 vintage. It was a great boat and often used it to fish on Lake Erie. Sold it a few years back for lack of use. The only issue I had was that it was too small (16') for waves over 1.5-2.0'. A little while after this was built Lund started making their boats much wider. I currently have a Grady White 24 OffShore. I feel very comfortable in my GW under most any boating conditions. I have been out at times when I wouldn't even consider taking the 16' Alaskan out. Might not be what you wanted to read but there are not a lot of Alaskans around. I see other styles of Lunds quite often on LE they are often in the 20' range. Personally I feel more comfortable with a buddy and high gunwales.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I appreciate the input. I definitely agree with you about the high sides. It's just that I do allot of casting for musky too and can't really do that with a deep v boat easily. I'd rather just pick my days on erie or fish with one of my buddies that have bigger boats. Still want to feel safe in it though as we all know how mother erie acts sometimes

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

two lunds a 1999 lund baron 21ft on erie was a good boat. I have my 1993 lund pro v 1775 bought new, its the best boat I,ve ever had erie on good days all the inland lakes and its been towed to arizona 7 times. 115merc T8 kicker.boat an trailer org .few new sets of tires.I love lunds .


----------



## TheStinger (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a 1996 20' Lund Alaskan that I have used on Erie for 9 years. It has a 115 Merc and 4 Merc. I pick my days wisely but have found myself in 4-5 footers on many occasions. I just take it easy if it's rough out. Have never taken a wave over the boat. It rides high in the water and sips the gasoline. 
Aaron


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, I bit the bullet and bought a new 1975 pro v

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Fishballz said:


> Thanks for the reply, I bit the bullet and bought a new 1975 pro v
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Wow nice..You jumped right in,, you'll love it.


----------

